# Sikh Illuminati



## bopadum (Jun 9, 2006)

With all this Da Vinci code madness going on I have been getting back into the David Icke stuff. Anyway...

I found some footage on YouTube that suggested The Golden Temple was part of the Illumanati. It was showing Illumnati patterns and linking them to the path way of the Golden temple (in Particular the round patterns in the doorway-does anyone have a picture of this?).

In my years I have also come across a South African Sharman called Credo Mutwa (what we probably call a desi doctor) who studies such things as the illumanati and he said sikhs (he was refering to Nihangs) wear the turban to represent the superior race on this planet. I cannot go into what this means here as it is a long story (so I suggest some reading). But basically the Eygiptians used to wear a ceratin style of head dress (similar to Nihangs) that represented they were the illuminated ones/people of the sun, to make the heads taller as they thought this is what the illumanated ones look like.

Rastafarians apparently do this for the same reason.

Then Icke himself says that the Symbol of the Illumanati is the Lions head representing the Sun as the illuminated ones.

Singh Meaning Lion - again Rastafarians do this too. Remember Rastafari is African/Ethiopian so close connections to Eygpt.

Then I started thinking of 5 (panj) as this is a sacred number to the illumanati. The Five Rivers of Punjab (punjab meaning five rivers), the five Ks, The Five beloved ones. Is there more? So why 5 in Sikhism and not six beloved ones, 7 ks etc?

Now I know both Credo and Icke are seen as crazy crack heads. So I was just wondering what other people made of all this....

One thing I did from this experience is I could Empathise with Christians and how they must feel with all this Da Vinci Hoo Haa as my reactions were of  defense/offended/unsettling/upsetting, so 

My Wife said to me the she always saw Sikhs as the superior aryan race (and there are science reasons that could support this, survival of the fittest and all that)-but then she has to say that, she is married to me!


----------



## Anoop (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*



			
				bopadum said:
			
		

> With all this Da Vinci code madness going on I have been getting back into the David Icke stuff. Anyway...
> 
> I found some footage on YouTube that suggested The Golden Temple was part of the Illumanati. It was showing Illumnati patterns and linking them to the path way of the Golden temple (in Particular the round patterns in the doorway-does anyone have a picture of this?).
> 
> ...





If this whole thing is true...   then ima go crazzzyyy....

sikhs are from the illuminati scheme...this is all baqwass... illuminati is illuminati call it whatever...sikhism is from god....the thing that controls everything....it doesnt matter...but still very interesting to hear about this!!

I sweat the illuminati are free masons?


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*

Gurfateh

nihung means Corcodile in Farsi and they are converts from Shia Nihungs,who took sheltor of Guru from Aurangzeeb,who was vert bigot.

Turban has nothing to do with surproity as often some Nihungs remove Turban and bvecome Udasi monks.Turban has more to do with confort to take care of uncut hairs and nothing more.

Then abour Aryan race,Aryanis not a race but it a title givne to civilsed person.


----------



## Anoop (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*

I think illuminati is all conspiracy, and they existed because of the super powers of the soviet union, lol, i dont really know, plus i heard they called free masons or something


----------



## ISDhillon (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*



> nihung means Corcodile in Farsi and they are converts from Shia Nihungs,who took sheltor of Guru from Aurangzeeb,who was vert bigot


 
I heard a story about Baba Fateh Singh Ji tying a large dumalla so he could play with his elder brothers and then thats how they came into existence I never heard the story about shia converts do you have any references?


----------



## bopadum (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*



			
				ISDhillon said:
			
		

> I heard a story about Baba Fateh Singh Ji tying a large dumalla so he could play with his elder brothers and then thats how they came into existence I never heard the story about shia converts do you have any references?


 
Same here. I have never heard of this Nihang/shia converts thing. 

And I always thought the Nihang Pug was the bigger the braver. If you could fight a Lion/Elephant etc you had the honour of wearing a bigger Pug and you could decorate it more...


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*

Gurfateh

Well in Moghul Army we had Nihungs,which was bacialy as Shia suicide squad coming in with Humayun,who converted to shia faith to get help from Shah Tahmasp,to regain India from Suri Pathans.

It reamined with Moghuls till bigot Sunni Aurnagzeb started to tourcher,Shias,Sufis,Bohara(he was not Anti Hindu or Sikh only but anti to other Muslim sects).


There after we do not have any record of Nihungs with Moghuls but they apear in Singhs.We so far have not concrete proof about Hindu back ground of First Nihung Bhai Maha Singh.Same Maha Singh did adminsted Amrit to Bhai Ajmer Singh.who before conversion was know as Peer Ibrahim Shah or Bahimi.

Das deduced this ting from book on Sikhs by Khushwant Singh(two volumes) and interaction with Baba Nidder Singh Ji of UK Buddhadal of www.sarbloh.info .He reitreated about Nihung Lashkar in Shias.

In fact Half Moon in Turban,and our Nishan Sahib looking more like Allah on flag of Iran or Shia gives more proximity.

But as we are both Hindu and Muslim,So Half moon also gives us link to moon of Chandra Mauli Lord Shiva and as Sikh we are called Shiv Swaroop also and Nishan Sahib is Asi Ketu(Sabre onj Flag)wihc is more as Chakra of Vishnu and Trishul of Shiva.

Brother Dillon,Das is not proogationg culture vulture concept but wants to convey that we are the real inheter of Dharam and all Muslims and Hindus should join our faith to be true Muslim or Hindu.And das will recomned you all to read Dasham Granth Sahib also for that.


----------



## ISDhillon (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*

So what about the story of Baba Fateh Singh Ji is that made up? cos i was told thats where it came from.


----------



## bopadum (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*

This going off the subject as its supposed to be about illumanati references in Sikhism, but which authors/books/references are you getting this information from?


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*

Gurfateh

Often to show ourself in better postion we may say something great.So that could be reason of Niuhngs saying that.Another story is that From Blue Cloath of Guru during Uchch Da Peer episode Bhai Maha Singh tied it to his turban and was First Nihung.Das recomned to meet Baba Nidder Singh ji of UK and address can be obtained from shastervidiya site.And Das appricite what Brother Dhillon has said but let the final aouthriy be Budhadal person of Uk on that.


Yuo can give him referance of Das.


----------



## bopadum (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*



			
				vijaydeep Singh said:
			
		

> Gurfateh
> 
> Das recomned to meet Baba Nidder Singh ji of UK and address can be obtained from shastervidiya site.And Das appricite what Brother Dhillon has said but let the final aouthriy be Budhadal person of Uk on that.
> 
> ...


 
I am new to this website so can you explain your post as it doesn't make any sense to me. I have seen other posts by you posted like this as well and haven't got a clue what you are on about....


----------



## Anoop (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*

WGJDK WGJKF

Basically, there is a story or a conspiracy about a group of peopel caleld the illuminati, which long long time ago have operated in this world and are the real leaders behind the scenes of everything that happens in the media or anything else. They are the new world order, and the governments from each country are under their leadership. This is a theory and a conspiracy. Its like no one knows about it, or its just something that was true along time ago. 

Now ive been watching that trailer aswell, but i really dont think illuminati are involved i mean, who ever thsese new world order organisation are, it really doesnt matter. Sikhism is not really anything but from god!!


----------



## bopadum (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*



			
				Anoop said:
			
		

> WGJDK WGJKF
> 
> Basically, there is a story or a conspiracy about a group of peopel caleld the illuminati, which long long time ago have operated in this world and are the real leaders behind the scenes of everything that happens in the media or anything else. They are the new world order, and the governments from each country are under their leadership. This is a theory and a conspiracy. Its like no one knows about it, or its just something that was true along time ago.
> 
> Now ive been watching that trailer aswell, but i really dont think illuminati are involved i mean, who ever thsese new world order organisation are, it really doesnt matter. Sikhism is not really anything but from god!!


 
I meant that Vijay bloke. I know what the illumanati is. I posted the original post.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*

Gurfateh


Das was adressing questions raised by Bro IS Dhillion regarding Nihungs.Soory for any inconvince. for that see www.sarblo.info and www.shastervidiya.org


----------



## bopadum (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*



			
				vijaydeep Singh said:
			
		

> Gurfateh
> 
> Well in Moghul Army we had Nihungs,which was bacialy as Shia suicide squad coming in with Humayun,who converted to shia faith to get help from Shah Tahmasp,to regain India from Suri Pathans.
> 
> ...


 
I went on the above site and see nothing of what you mentioned and just back what I believe of the Akali and Nihangs. So can you give a direct link to the page you are refering to?


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*

Gurfateh

It may not still be on site but das did attneded the lectures also.So Das meant for email or personal meeting.Das herad this from Baba Ji during one lecture on Sanatan Sikhism about Nihungs of Shia,which ws further supported by book on Sikhs by Khushwant Singh Ji.

Common things in both are

Crest which Nihungs call Chand Tora
Blue Colour
Nishan Sahib resemsblenace to Allah(to be read from both the sides).
Faith in Mahadi by both in us it Is Mehdi Meer.

KIndly read this thing again about interaction with Baba Ji,and ot the online thing.Anyway das will try to start this thread on the froum visited by UK Budhadal and try to get back to you soon here or call yourself over there.


----------



## bopadum (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*

What is the book called by Kushwant singh?
Again The moon is to represent shaanti - see dassam granth video in other thread
Blue Colour is the colour to invoke shakti - thisn is obvious in Dassam Granth
Nishan Sahib resembles allah?! what are you on about? nIshaan Sahib is something after Khalsa was created and Nihangs exsisted before then.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*

Gurfateh

These guys ie S Kamalroop Singh ji are also form Sanatan Sikh faith and das is thier comrade.Yes as per some Nihungs they are since the time of Durgs but brother Amritpal Singh Ji of www.amritworld.com have refuted that.

Das also thinks that incarnations of Hindus are more of conepts then realty,which are there to give us lesson to be ideal via stroy by great men like Lord Ved Vysa.

Niuhngs genraly try to use refreance both in old Santan Dharam and Semtic faiths also.


----------



## bopadum (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*

You till have not said which book it is by Kuhwant singh and how the Nishan Sahaab is some form of repreentation of Allah to be read from both sides...
You arecoming up with random stuff and not actually helping me to find things out...
and I take it when you say Das you arew refering to yourself?


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Sikh Illumanati*

  Gurfateh

Well you know about our Nishan Sahib,then look at Allah from either side.




.


See just in the middle and enlarge it.Another place to find it is Flag of Iran.

And book das read when he was in eight standard but it is two volume and perhaps has the name History of Sikhs.

http://allaboutsikhs.com/person/khushwantsingh.htm
A book, "A history of Sikhs" by him remains to this day a well-researched and scholarly work. It is a classic two-volume book on Sikh History and is used as reference by many scholars.
https://www.vedamsbooks.com/no14556.htm


*A History of the Sikhs/Khushwant Singh.* Reprinted with corrections. 1999, 2 vols., 944 p., maps. 
*Contents: Vol. 1: 1469-1839:* Preface. *I. The Punjab and the birth of Sikhism:* 1. The Sikh homeland. 2. Birth of Sikhism. 3. Building of the Sikh church. 4. The call to arms. 5. From the Pacifist Sikh to the Militant Khalsa. *II. The agrarian uprising:* 6. The rise and fall of Banda Bahadur. 7. Persecution of the Sikhs and the reorganisation of the Khalsa Army. 8. Ahmed Shah Abdali and the Sikhs. 9. From the Indus to the Ganges. *III. Punjab monarchy and imperialism:* 10. Rise of the Sukerchakia Misl. 11. Maharajah of the Punjab. 12. Suzerain of Malwa. 13. British annexation of Malwa: treaty of Lahore, 1809. 14. Consolidation of the Punjab. 15. Extinction of Afghan power in Northern India. 16. Europeanisation of the army. 17. Dreams of Sindh and the sea. 18. Across the Himalayas to Tibet. *IV. Appendices:* 1. Janamsakhis and other sources of information on the life of Guru Nanak. 2. Adi Granth or the Granth Sahib. 3. Bhai Gurdas. 4. Dasam Granth. 5. Hymns from the Adi Granth. 6. Treaty of Lahore, 1809. 7. Tripartite treaty of 1838. Bibliography. Index. 
*Vol. 2: 1839-1988:* Preface. *I. Fall of the Sikh Kingdom:* 1. The Punjab on the death of Ranjit Singh. 2. First Anglo-Sikh war. 3. The Punjab under British occupation. 4. Second Anglo-Sikh war. *II. Consolidation of British power in the Punjab:* 5. Annexation of the Punjab. 6. Sikhs and the mutiny of 1857. 7. Crescat e Fluviis. *III. Social and religious reform:* 8. Religious movements. 9. Singh Sabha and social reform. *IV. Political movements: Marxist, national and sectarian:* 10. Rural indebtedness and peasant agitation. 11. World War I and its aftermath. 12. Xenophobic Marxism. 13. Gurdwara reform: rise of the Akali immortals. 14. Constitutional reform and the Sikhs. *V. Politics of partition: independence and the demand for a Sikh homeland:* 15. Sikhs and World War II (1939-1945). 16. Prelude to the partition of India. 17. Civil strife, exodus, and resettlement. 18. A state of their own. 19. Prosperity and religious fundamentalism. 20. The Anandpur Sahib resolution and other Akali demands. 21. Fatal miscalculation. 22. Assassination and after. 23. Elections and the accord. 24. Foreign connections and Khalistan. *VI. Appendices:* 1. Cultural heritage of the Sikhs. 2. Treaty between the British Government and the state of Lahore, March 9, 1846. 3. Articles of agreement concluded between the British Government and the Lahore Durbar on March 11, 1846. 4. Articles of agreement concluded between the British and the Lahore Durbar on December 16, 1846. 5. Mr. Suhrawardy's statement on the Riots, September 30, 1946. 6. Anandpur Sahib resolution. 7. Revised list of 15 demands received from the Akali Dal by Government in October, 1981. Bibliography. Index. 
"First published in 1963, this is the standard and well-established book on its subject. It is accessible to a general, non-scholarly audience, while being based on scholarly archival research.
"Volume 1 covers the social, religious and political background which led to the forming of the Sikh faith in the fifteenth century. Basing his account on original documents in Persian, Gurmukhi and English, the author traces the growth of Sikhism and tells of the compilation of its sacred scriptures in the Granth Sahib.
"The transformation of the Sikhs from a pacifist sect to a militant group called the Khalsa led by Guru Gobind Singh is portrayed in detail, as is the relationship of the Sikhs with the Mughals and the Afghans, until the consolidation of Sikh power under Maharaja Ranjit Singh.
"Volume 2 continues Khushwant Singh's history of the Sikhs, taking up the thread at the death of Maharaja Ranjit Singh in 1839, and focusing on the continuing Sikh struggle for survival as a separate community. The development of religious, sociological, and political movements under British expansionism and the threat of Muslim domination are explored. The author chronicles the years following Indian independence, marked by the demand for a distinct Sikh state, and presents the events leading up to and following 'Operation Blue Star' when the Indian army entered the Golden Temple in 1984."
[Khushwant Singh is a renowned journalist, and an authority on Sikh history.] 


And yes Das means vijaydeep Singh.

Gurfateh

Das is in process to re post the Allah from either side.


----------



## bopadum (Jun 19, 2006)

That flag is nothing to do with sikhism:
1. it only came into force in 1979
2. it is four cresents a sword and a tulip to resemble the word Allah
3. the Khanda is three swords and a Chakar.

So of anything the iranian flag has copied the Khanda. As Before this it was a lion with the sun in the background. And before all this iran is a new country which was only created in the 1940s...


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 21, 2006)

Gurfateh

Iran is union of various sub nations like Balochistan,Turan,Zaidan,Faras among other.But as all are Aryan so thier country is known as Iran(Aryaan).Another thing which is coomen is Shiaism.

As  per that Imam Mehdi is already here on earth and will appear landing on Mecca which five blue cloatherd men with turbans called Khalasis(librators) and that was forecasted before Panth was made.

Bro to write Allah in  arebic we write form left to right

       Hamza Tashdded Lamm Alif

And it is clear from both the side.This is symbol of Shiaism which as per Sura 2 says Allah on west and in east.So it is very old Symbol of Shiaism but came to flag after Iran became first and only Shia Nation.Das wrote it as das thinks that yourself perhaps are yet to learn Farsi or Arebic script.Das may be wrong here.

Anyway in Dasham Granth Akal is called Asi Ketu ie Sabre Embalme or one whose flag as swrod on it.Other name is Karag Ketu meaning is same.Perhaps it may mean that Shiasim and Gurmat have one Source as Vedanta have and that is Akal.Just views.


----------



## BSD416 (Jun 29, 2006)

Let me start my reply by saying that we are sikhism. By "we" I mean all the people who believe in the one god and the teachings of the one god as revealed by the gurus. I am a part of sikhism and so is everyone who has responded to this post, if  we are not a part of this "illuminati" then how can anyone propose that sikhismis a part of it? This idea of an illuminati I think applies more to politics than it does to the faith of the masses. For example If one were to look at the various political parties of the Canada and the Un ited States(especially) you may notice that there isn't much of a difference between them. The conservatives aren't so conservative and the liberals aren't all taht liberal. They make different promises but do the same thing, nothing. Thats your illuminati, the fact that like minded, self-serving people run  some of the worlds most powerful nations giving the voters the illusion of having a real choice. Its no great conspiracy, it just happened because those in power want to stay in power.


----------



## harsimiritkaur (Mar 28, 2012)

It appears that the illuminati use alot of Hindu symbols which have also crept into so called Sikhism today.

When I preach in the gurdwaras, I do not tolerate worship of baba ji sants, idol worship, dasam granth, etc.

Perhaps some of the symbols were incorporated into Sikhism to encourage people to remember them for good reasons, not for exploitational purposes, and not for idol worship.

Now I understand why I am not allowed to preach or do kirtan in the bigger gurdwaras in the area where I live.  Maybe the illuminati took control of the damdami taksaalis and Nanaksar Sikhs, whose customs and philosophy I do not completely agree with.  They control 99% of Sikhism in the bay area of California, and 99% of large gurdwaras, and most of the pindu Sikh villages in India where people are not too educated in Guru Granth Sahib philosophy and are brainwashed into blind faith.

I hope the Illuminati has not bought out the akal takht and shromani committee, by planting animosity seeds against each other and against Gurmat Missionary colleges to cause disunity among the Sikhs so that the bad brahmans wearing Sikh costumes can come in and cause Sikhs to regress back into brahmanism.

I am not against Hindus or Brahmans, only against what the bads ones do.

Kyatris are not all Aryan descent.  Where is the proof?

The less our Sikhs understand Guru Granth Sahib teachings, the worse it will be for Sikhs, if there will be any left after the mass Hinduization of Sikhs has already begun.  They are 50 steps ahead of true Sikhs, making Sikhism look like a stupid religion to outsiders so as to disuade more people from joining Sikhism.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, Please get a grip. Yes the "illuminati" or whatever forces exist b/c their main concern is gaining money, and power, and fame and stuff, that's it.. why anyone would assume they have any connection to or even any power in Sikhism or any other faith-based organisation, I don't know. The Illuminati is about people, NOT GOD. And if you have any experience with God, you'd know that you can't will things to happen, we have very little power, we are just here to endure and be good through it, thats it, not to believe in some hocus pocus that will result in temporary and ultimately fatal crap like money and fame. All that stuff fades away, who takes it with them? Therefore, I don't think anybody needs to worry about "Satanic symbols" or anything holding any power, in the face of good. Which is exponentially greater and will always be, people who use their own will in a bad way are swallowed up by the tide ultimately and have to work their way up again on the karmic or whatever scale you believe. Point blank: God's incharge, not people. Therefore, the illumaniti or other such man-made organizations to seduce, take power away from other human beings are not even relevant, they're just dumb. Yes, they may gain some temporary power or even some success, but God watches... and assorts all affairs. Therefore, I don't think anybody of faith needs to worry about Illuminati or garbage like that.


----------



## Luckysingh (Mar 29, 2012)

Navdeep ji, 
You say the illuminati is all about people and money. This is true in the sense that's what all the world seems to be about nowadays.
It's interesting but we can't just ignore any of these secret societies.They all do seem to have some relative influences on goverments, countries and thus the whole world.

I know that in terms of sikhism it is all crazy and rubbish. But, I always stay open for any views, since the illuminati were formed to create a new world order. Interestingly, their initial goals were for ONE world under ONE God- this is their root belief, from what I know.Sikhs, also believe in ONE god only. As they are a secret society, no one knows everything from a-z about them.
 However, I believe the one new world order is the aim as such that the world would not be divided as it is. This way all religions and races would unite and there would be just world leaders not leaders leading seperate countries as we have at the moment.
It sounds very ideal if it were possible, there would be no dividing, no wars, no global problems...etc...
In terms of sikhs and Punjab, if the illuminati had their way there would be no dividing India and Pakistan, Punjab wouldn't be controlled as a part belonging to India. Instead there would be uniform rule over complete Pakistan,Punjab, India and all asia. This way we wouldn't experience the problems of today.

I'm not saying we should support,applaud or encourage people like illuminati. But, if someone suggests there may be some involvement, then I would look into it to see what is going on!!  I feel sometimes we can benefit and learn from comments made by others that seem ridiculous.
I personally never thought about it, but have just come to the attention of this post. I shall go ahead and read the posts to maybe get some understanding one way or the other. I think it's ignorant sometimes to just assume something's not valid without ever researching the facts.

Sat sri akal


----------



## Navdeep88 (Mar 29, 2012)

LuckySingh Ji, 

I think you have a very Naive Idea of what the Illuminati is, and the reprecussions of having the world under one rule, that would be horrid, oftentimes its the voice of disent that leads to growth, whether it is through accepting it or contesting it, its a learning process. I don't think it's ok to vouch for one world power b/c that would mean many many people, and their wonderful ideas would be stiffled at the cost of running everything "smoothly"., and we all know how that's acheived, by throwing people into ghoulags, and worse, by killing them and stuff. Horrible horrible things, none of which are needed today. 

The second part is the measure that politicians will go to, to hold onto that power, we only need to look at the popular Communist regimes to have an idea to the extent which the leaders went to hold onto that power. Thus, I vouche for Diversity, and democracy. And that too of independent nations b/c its important to have power well distributed throughout the world.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Btw, Sikhs don't believe in a Superior Aryan Race, they believe in the human race, there's nothing barring anyone from being a Sikh, and last time I checked there were Sikhs from all different backgrounds, does that mean some Sikhs, perhaps the ones from Punjab are somehow higher? *brain *****


----------



## Luckysingh (Mar 29, 2012)

Navdeep88 said:


> LuckySingh Ji,
> 
> I think you have a very Naive Idea of what the Illuminati is, and the reprecussions of having the world under one rule, that would be horrid, oftentimes its the voice of disent that leads to growth, whether it is through accepting it or contesting it, its a learning process. I don't think it's ok to vouch for one world power b/c that would mean many many people, and their wonderful ideas would be stiffled at the cost of running everything "smoothly"., and we all know how that's acheived, by throwing people into ghoulags, and worse, by killing them and stuff. Horrible horrible things, none of which are needed today.
> 
> ...


 
Navdeep ji
Let me just explain a little, I actually did quite a bit of research on different secret societies some years back. I don't have a naive view at all. I am aware there are strong arguments for and against them, and I came to no conclusion but just a neutral view. They are labelled as the anti christ by many, but the reasons for this can't be proven. Same goes with arguments for them, however their reported influences on global events are vast, therefore we can't just ignore them.
I see no reason to be talking for or against them on this forum, but if someone claims they have influenced sikhs or punjab, then by all means we shouldn't turn a blind eye.
At the end of the day, we have to remember that the world is NOT going to get better, so if someone has an idea of how to make it better, there's nothing wrong with listening. 
Also, we know how sikhism itself has been divided and tampered with,therefore i'm open to listen to suggestions even if they come from a so called anti christ.
Also, because of the power that is distributed throughout the world within nations is why we have nearly all the problems we do today, so diversity and democracy can't be ideal solutions either.


----------



## Dipesh Agarwal (Jun 26, 2015)

but as far i know the HOLY GOD of Sikhs have been praising n chanting LORD SHIVA, after which LORD SHIVA gave him a new religion known as the SIKHS. But the point is as LORD SHIVA is considered as a "GOD of  Destruction" (another form or name of SATAN) so anything HE(LORD SHIVA) does will be listed as an activity of SATAN which comes under illuminati. meanwhile i was studying about the symbology n found that "IK ONKAR" the symbol it clearly represents the number 13 if u observe! is it a coincidence or illuminati?


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 26, 2015)

Dipesh...

if only people spent as much time actually putting sikhi into practice as they spend on trying to uncover these conspiracies lol

i was like you...i used to talk about this stuff all the time....research it...it kind of made me a little crazy...
because all the information you uncover or think you uncover doesnt actually achieve anything or help in anyway or make a change to anything..

the world is dualistic...light and dark exists...negatrive and positive forces co-exist..

Do you simran and Seva and rise above this dualistic world and you will see it all as a PLAY of God...

Destruction is a part of the cycle...creae, sustain and destroy....create sustain and destroy...its not satan...It's Waheguru's will...

the only way you can make a positive change is to rise above the dualistic nature of the world...then help others to do so as well...

people have been trying to control the world since day 1....

wakw up at Amrit Vela...do your Simran with love and focus...and you'll realize with His grace that Sikhi has nothing to do with Illuminati...
there may be people within the sikhi organisations that are trying to use sikhi to control people in an illimunati sort of way or part of illuminati...but sikhi is not part of it....

free yourself...do what gurbani says...it'll free your mind from spending so much time trying to work this all out..see God in everything..even the things we perceive as bad..


----------



## Dipesh Agarwal (Jun 26, 2015)

no hard feelings!! but i just have a doubt which u cleared  and it's nothing like putting sikhi into this! i respect your religion more than i do for mine coz i know how Sikh people praise their "ALMIGHTY!" n that is very crazy!  I apologize for this!!


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 29, 2015)

just a comment on the idea of a one world government...i don;t think giving the power to one person or small group is a bad thing...
if they are just normal people...plagued by Ego, Greed, Lust, Desire and Anger...then we will just have the same problems as we already do...

If they are brahmgianis, true Saints...people that have transcended all the items i listed above...then it will work...

that is why its so important that we make the effort to do our Simran and raise our awareness and spiritual levels...and inspire others to also do this.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 29, 2015)

chazSingh said:


> just a comment on the idea of a one world government...i don;t think giving the power to one person or small group is a bad thing...
> if they are just normal people...plagued by Ego, Greed, Lust, Desire and Anger...then we will just have the same problems as we already do...
> 
> If they are brahmgianis, true Saints...people that have transcended all the items i listed above...then it will work...
> ...



Do Brahmgianis have any economic or political qualifications?
Will Simran assist us in economic and political learning?


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 29, 2015)

harry haller said:


> Do Brahmgianis have any economic or political qualifications?
> Will Simran assist us in economic and political learning?



Harry Ji, why are you asking me?

read Sukhmani Sahib, it tells you what a TRUE Brahmgiani is...you should be able to form some kind of idea from that...

do you think Sri Guru Nanak could have led the world? what qualifications did he have?

the world is already full of supposedly qualified people.....and look what state it;s in...
some of the most inspirational people who ever lived...had zero qualifications...but they led from the heart .... which is where Waheguru is...

Simran will allow you to solve problems without the effect of Ego, Anger, Greed, Attachment and Desire...problems will be resolved with Love only...no distinction amongst people, gender, race etc etc...a Solution would benefit all...not just a few here n there whilst the rest suffer...money would be shared amongst people...rather that kept by the rich and the rest struggle...people would share more...compete less...

thats what Simran will allow once the 5 thieves are cooled...

open your mind...and then let your heart flow though...


----------

